# Unknown snails



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've got about six unknown snails that came in on some plants that I bought from the LFS. They are not your typical pond snails tho. When I first noticed them, they were about the size of a grain of sand. The largest one is now about the size of a pea, maybe a little smaller. They grow quick too. I just noticed that they are finally starting to get some color on their shells, up until now, they have been completely clear. Their foot looks fairly similar to a Mystery/Apple snail but their shell is completely flat on one side. Looks like someone sliced them with a laser kind of flat! I've been trying to get a picture of them but my phone just can't quite get a good one and I've been too lazy to dig out the Nikon.

Anyone have any guesses? I'm kinda attached to these little guys now as they haven't cause any noticeable damage to the plants so far so they are still on the good list! LOL I'll dig out the good camera tonight and try to catch one when it's out in the open. If it helps any, I'm pretty sure they came in on the Elodea that I bought. 

Thanks!


Here's a couple of pictures. I'm thinking maybe ramshorns??


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Rams horn snails

have a blessed day


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There won't be six for long...


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you get the correct answer, and you haven't so far, I'd love to know. I have the same thing and they rode in on java moss. They are not Ramshorns, and after asking about 2 months ago I finally gave up. They don't mess with the plants and I have been moving them to my crayfish dinning room!!!!! I have Ramshorns in several tanks and one outdoor pool as well as pond snails in their own tanks and pool. The snails in your post have a very different biology. They grow much slower and start off much smaller. They remain flat sided and don't get much larger than what you described. The crayfish eat them just like they eat the other snails.


----------

